# ABS FAILURE* PLEASE READ



## ABSModule5.3 (Mar 3, 2005)

If your vehicle is listed below and you are having ABS Failure , ABS & brake light on, We can rebuild your ABS control Module,Please look at the pinout image of the module,(If image does not show in post please email us for it) we will need ohm readings from you this will help you in Verifying if you actually have a failed module, You will need to contact us @ [email protected] for specific ohm ratings, Once you test/ohm , email your results back, We will inform you If the module has failed Inside. 
We are offering a 15% discount on our rebuilds for all vwvortex.com Members, our regular price is $249.00 with a 5 year warranty. All you have to do is send your module in & include your vwvortex.com user ID. this will allow the 15% discount. we also have removal Instructions ,email us to request them [email protected] 
Our Toll Free number is 1-800-257-3395 ext 30 Auto & Truck Electronics 6500 Georgia ave. West Palm Beach, FL. 33405 http://www.autoecu.com
8E0614111A, 8E0614111E 
8E0614111B, 8E0614111F 
8E0614111AH, 8E0614111AJ 
8E0614111AA, 8E0614111T 
8E0614111P, 8E0614111Q 
8E0614111R, 8E0614111S 
8E0614111M, 8E0614111N 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA4 98 exc. Quattro; w/trac cntrl (ASR & 
EDS) 
AUDIA6 98 exc. Quattro; Trac Cont (ASR) 
PASSAT 98 w/trac cntrl 
PASSAT 99 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o elec stability control; w/trac 
cntrl (ASR); ID 8E0 
8E0614111R, 8E0614111S 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA4 98 exc. Quattro; w/o trac control; w/EDS 
AUDIA6 98 exc. Quattro; Ele Diff Lck (EDL) 
PASSAT 98 w/o trac cntrl 
PASSAT 99 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o elec stability control; w/o 
trac control; ID 8E06141 
8E0614111P, 8E0614111Q 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA4 98 Quattro, frm VIN 007800 
AUDIA6 98 Quattro 
A8 98 Quattro 
PASSAT 99 4 Motion, thru VIN 126366 
8E0614111N ,8E0614111M , 8E0614111A ,8E0614111E 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA4 99 Quattro (w/EDL) 
AUDIA4 00-01 Quattro, w/o stability cntrl 
AUDIA4 02 VIN mdl "D" (8th digit), Quattro, 
w/o stability cntrl 
AUDIA6 99 Quattro 
AUDIA6 00-01 Quattro, Diff Lck (EDL) 
A8 99 Quattro 
A8 00-02 (Quattro), w/o Ele Stability Prog 
A8 03 (thru 9/02), w/o Ele Stability Prog 
AUS4 00-02 w/o stability cntrl 
AUDIS8 01-02 w/o Ele Stability Prog 
AUDIS8 03 (thru 9/02), w/o Ele Stability Prog 
PASSAT 99 4 Motion, frm VIN 126367 
PASSAT 00 4 Motion 
PASSAT 01 thru VIN 049999, exc. Ele Stability 
Prog; 4 Motion 
frm VIN 050000, w/Ele Diff Lck (EDL) 
AWD 
PASSAT 02 w/o Ele Stability Prog; w/Ele Diff 
Lck (EDL); w/o trac cont; AWD 
8E0614111A,8E0614111E, 8E0614111N ,8E0614111M 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA4 99-01 exc. Quattro; w/o trac control; 
(w/EDS) 
AUDIA4 02 VIN mdl "D" (8th digit), exc. 
Quattro; w/o trac control; (w/EDS) 
AUDIA6 99-01 exc. Quattro; Ele Diff Lck (EDL) 
PASSAT 99 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o elec stability control; w/o 
trac control; ID 8E06141 
PASSAT 00 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o trac control; w/Ele Diff Lck 
(EDL) 
PASSAT 01 thru VIN 049999, exc. Ele Stability 
Prog; exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation sys; 
w/o trac cont; w/Ele 
frm VIN 050000, w/Ele Diff Lck (EDL) 
FWD 
PASSAT 02 Assm, w/o Ele Stability Prog; w/Ele Diff 
Lck (EDL); w/o trac cont; FWD 
PASSAT 03-04 Assm, w/o Ele Stability Prog; w/o trac 
control; w/Ele Diff Lck (EDL) 
8E0614111B , 8E0614111F 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA6 99 exc. Quattro; Trac Cont (ASR) 
AUDIA6 00 exc. Quattro; Trac Cont (ASR), thru 
VIN 015000 
A8 98-99 exc. Quattro 
PASSAT 99 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o elec stability control; w/trac 
cntrl (ASR); ID 8E0 
8E0614111C, 8E0614111G 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA6 01 exc. Quattro; Trac Cont (ASR) 
PASSAT 99 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o elec stability control; w/trac 
cntrl (ASR); ID 8E0 
PASSAT 01 thru VIN 049999, exc. Ele Stability 
Prog; exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation sys; 
w/trac cont (ASR) 
PASSAT 02 w/o Ele Stability Prog; w/Ele Diff 
Lck (EDL); w/trac cont (ASR) 
PASSAT 03-04 w/o Ele Stability Prog; w/trac cntrl 
3B0614111, 8E0614111AQ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
AUDIA4 99-01 exc. Quattro; w/trac cntrl (ASR & 
EDS) 
AUDIA4 02 VIN mdl "D" (8th digit), exc. 
Quattro; w/trac cntrl (ASR & EDS) 
AUDIA6 00 exc. Quattro; Trac Cont (ASR), frm 
VIN 015001 
PASSAT 99 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/o elec stability control; w/trac 
cntrl (ASR); ID 8E0 
PASSAT 00 exc. 4 Motion; w/o navigation 
system; w/trac cntrl (ASR) 
8E0614111AH, 8E0614111AJ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wtztips (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: ABS FAILURE* PLEASE READ (ABSModule5.3)*

I know this is old but someone brought it to my attention so I must respond. I have tried AutoEcu 3 times with 3 different units. Two of them have been nothing but trouble via AutoEcu. Returning them through the 5 year warranty is useless. They take at least 4 weeks to repair and return if you call and email persistently. One unit took 3 trips and I had to pay the shipping each way each time with the exception of the last after I complained enough. So I have spent $250 plus about $60 in shipping on one unit.
I would have probably have not responded if the owner would have returned my repeated calls and or emails to discuss the issues I have had with their service and the bad attitude from one particular customer service rep. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My suggestion would be to search for other options guys.


----------



## GTI-GTI (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: ABS FAILURE* PLEASE READ (ABSModule5.3)*

I have bad experience AUTOECU . You repaired my module and this failure before one year, I sent it to you in guarantee and I had to pay all the shipment costs again. 
You again repaired it bad and I had to pay all the shipment costs again!!!
One month has passed and you don't send my module and doesn't respond my mails!!!
I have all the documents and track number when you received my module
NEVER MORE I WILL REPAIR with AUTO & TRUCKS ELECTRONICS
YOU THINK BEFORE REPAIRING WITH THEM :
- BAD REPAIR 
- BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE 
- IT DOESN'T FULFILL THE GUARANTEE THAT OFFERS
DON'T LOSE MONEY, TIME AND ABS MODULE
I had terrible experience with ATE (AUTO & TRUCKS ELECTRONICS), that it doesn't happen to you!!


----------

